

Building the world's best online word processor -- can you port TeXmacs to flash/silverlight? - amichail

Maybe this separation would help?<p><a href="http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/texmacs-dev/2007-11/msg00000.html" rel="nofollow">http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/texmacs-dev/2007-11/msg000...</a>
======
Tichy
Some flash developer recently told me that Adobe has published something to
compile C libraries for Flash, or something like that? So presumably it should
be relatively easy to port lots of editors to Flash?

~~~
amichail
The code is GPL'ed though. This means you can't link with your proprietary
front-end code but I think RPC is ok.

